# Colson Flyer Project



## Rustafari (Aug 23, 2019)

Hey Cabers,
I bought this bike about six years ago but didn't have room in my garage for another bike at the time, so I put it up in the loft.  I finally pulled it down yesterday and opened the box to see what I've got!   I also have a set of rims that I may end up using.  Not sure on those yet.  I have a few sets of hubs but since this bike has a bunch of rechromed parts, I may look around to see if I can find some that have a nicer finish.  What hubs would be correct for this bike?  Would it be ND?

The restoration had already been started.  I don't mind the color but it's already got a few nicks so I will be repainting everything.  

I do need a few parts:
* Bolt for seat clamp
* Pedals
* Fenders/Light
* Tank
* Rack
* Drop stand
* Chain

Are stencils available for this bike?  I'm guessing the scheme should be like this one:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-colson-flyer.108651/

Thanks!
Rusty


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 23, 2019)

Nice ride. Those sure look cool all dressed up.  Good luck!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Aug 23, 2019)

You are aware to aquire all the missing parts you need on your list is going to cost upwards of $900.00+ right ? And that doesn't include what you might need regarding the wheels and tires, hubs, chain, saddle, seat post, grips and complete bottom bracket setup (bearings, cups, nuts & washers) I don't see in the photos and you didn't mention.


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 23, 2019)

ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> You are aware to aquire all the missing parts you need on your list is going to cost upwards of $900.00+ right ? And that doesn't include what you might need regarding the wheels and tires, hubs, chain, saddle, seat post, grips and complete bottom bracket setup (bearings, cups, nuts & washers) I don't see in the photos and you didn't mention.




Well, I figure it will be an ongoing project.  Might take some time to get all of the parts.  Just posting up now to get started.  I do have the hardware for the bottom bracket.  I just didn't include it in the pic (greasy plastic bag full of bearings and stuff). lol  I also have a saddle that I can use.


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 23, 2019)

You have a very nice start already. From the ones that I’be seen, l believe New Departures are the call. If you’re patient, you can probably get a lot of what you need reasonably, the tank however would be your big ticket item. Good luck & enjoy it.


----------



## Sven (Aug 24, 2019)

Very cool project  Good luck finding the parts you need. Don't worry about the money...you cant take it with ya.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 29, 2019)

Great start to a cool project. Keep the updates coming.
Hammerhead


----------



## Rustafari (Sep 14, 2019)

About to start building a set of wheels for this bike.  I bought these rims from bicyclebones about 6 years ago.  They've been up in the loft and had some surface corrosion.  A few minutes with some chrome polish cleaned them right up!  I also got a real nice, nearly NOS Morrow hub from KevinBikes here on the CABE.  Big thanks to both Dan and Kevin!

So my question: 
Would I use different length spokes for the front and rear?  The circle on the Morrow hub looks like about 2.220".  I have a ND-W for the front and it looks like the circle is about 1.440".  Circumference of the rim is 67-5/8".

I've seen some spoke length calculators out there but if any of you experts happen to know off the top of your head what length(s) to use with these hubs that could save me some time. lol


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 17, 2019)

Rustafari said:


> About to start building a set of wheels for this bike.  I bought these rims from bicyclebones about 6 years ago.  They've been up in the loft and had some surface corrosion.  A few minutes with some chrome polish cleaned them right up!  I also got a real nice, nearly NOS Morrow hub from KevinBikes here on the CABE.  Big thanks to both Dan and Kevin!
> 
> So my question:
> Would I use different length spokes for the front and rear?  The circle on the Morrow hub looks like about 2.220".  I have a ND-W for the front and it looks like the circle is about 1.440".  Circumference of the rim is 67-5/8".
> ...



This looks like such a great Colson project. You ever get the wheels built?


----------

